# Rolling my own with teacher Sam Leccia



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So at the Nub event this past Saturday Sam was nice enough to let a couple of us sit at his rolling table and roll our own cigar. Here I am rolling a Cain cigar. He said it was a good second LOL. Hey it was much more nerve wrecking doing it in front of crowd then it would have been one on one, but it was awesome and a blast! Plan on doing some more at home  Here are some pics.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sweet!!!!

Nice work Frankie!!!!!!!! *

:clap2:......:clap2:......:clap2:......:clap2:......:clap2:......:clap2:......


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Man that is too cool!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

AWESOME! Man, thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent! Cool pics!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks like an awesome experience. I have wanted to try rolling cigars for quite some time.

The finished pic looked pretty good to me.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

That looks great!!


The 1st event I got to go to here was a rolling event and I rolled some of the most hedious looking sticks I have ever seen...I think I finally smoked them...they were ok but it a LOT more fun to roll them!



Shawn


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome, looks like a ton of fun!

Nice looking stick too!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

That looks great! What a fun event that must have been!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

wow frank that is awesome, looks like you had a good time


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow dude thats awesome.
Looks pretty good too.
Nice job Frank!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Way to go Frank...I hated to miss that one but was out of town.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That looked like a good cigar to me after you rolled it. Had it been me somebody would have thought it was a blunt. With my OCD nature I'd have rolled and unrolled it about 20 times.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice. So how did it smoke Frank?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pics Frank.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Must have been a great experience.
I hope to roll a cigar one day.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

That must have been so fun! Thanks so much for sharing the pics. 
Gotta tell us how it smoked!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Awsome, Frank! From that distance, it looks like a top-shelf roll to me. Great experience. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice, Frank! I think you found your calling!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

2Curious said:


> That must have been so fun! Thanks so much for sharing the pics.
> Gotta tell us how it smoked!


Being the first cigar I got to cut the leaf and roll all on my own I think I will be keeping this baby around for a while.

But I have something else up my sleeve LOL :decision:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

To cool Frank... To cool...

I don't think I'd smoke that either! You can't smoke the 1st cigar you ever rolled! It's a keeper!:rockon:

Man, it looks like you did a really good job for your 1st one too. Excellent job BTW!!! Was it hard?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> To cool Frank... To cool...
> 
> I don't think I'd smoke that either! You can't smoke the 1st cigar you ever rolled! It's a keeper!:rockon:
> 
> Man, it looks like you did a really good job for your 1st one too. Excellent job BTW!!! Was it hard?


I have been playing around with switching wrappers on cigars for about a year now, the hardest part about that is getting the wrappers off with hurting them. But these wrappers are already cut and ready to go when I get the off.

The hard part rolling this cigar was cutting the wrapper leaf and doing the cap! Sam does the triple cap and uses the same leaf as the wrapper, he doesn't use a different piece (except for the very top round cap). So doing the cap was pretty hard, but its awesome to learn how. I plan on getting good at it LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I have been playing around with switching wrappers on cigars for about a year now, the hardest part about that is getting the wrappers off with hurting them. But these wrappers are already cut and ready to go when I get the off.
> 
> The hard part rolling this cigar was cutting the wrapper leaf and doing the cap! Sam does the triple cap and uses the same leaf as the wrapper, he doesn't use a different piece (except for the very top round cap). So doing the cap was pretty hard, but its awesome to learn how. I plan on getting good at it LOL


About how long does it take? 
It looks to me, if you ever have a job problem, you could take a look at a Professional Cigar Roller!:lol:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pics looks like you had fun. I want to start rolling my own blends once I sharpen up my skills.

Some videos with tips would be nice. Especially for the caps.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

That looks like a ton of fun. For your first cigar, it looks pretty excellent to me! I'm jealous, I'd love to learn to do that one day.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks too cool. I am jealous. I would keep that stick.

:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

dude thats pretty kick ass


----------

